
How many King Edwards has England had? - chesterfield
http://www.newstatesman.com/2016/05/how-many-king-edwards-has-england-had-why-i-am-irrationally-enraged-regnal-numbering
======
lmm
1066 was an invasion; the state of the Anglo-Saxons that previous Edwards were
King of ceased to exist, and the new Kingdom of England was formed. So 8 is
correct.

------
NLips
Most of the 'errors' the article describes are arguably the writer failing to
understand succession. You don't need a coronation to become monarch and thus
be counted, hence the phrase "The king is dead; long live the king!"

------
ZenoArrow
I was kind of hoping this would be an article about how much the English like
potatoes. ;-) Nevertheless, interesting article.

------
rhplus
There are only II hard problems in royal succession: naming and off-by-I
errors

